
Google Ends Support for OG Pixel - curt15
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/rip-og-pixel-google-ends-support-after-just-three-years/
======
benologist
"Future-illegal" is the phrase for this, but it will take a country, years and
hundreds of millions of dollars in legal action to compel Google to support
their software. Google continues to monetize these users so obviously they are
due support still. Worst of all they do this to Chromebooks too, general
purpose laptops arbitrarily abandoned many years before industry standards. If
they want to cut support for their devices the timeline should be very long,
like Windows XP and the alternative should be a product recall.

